# Chopin Mazurkas?



## Noskalsa (Aug 6, 2018)

I’m still fairly new to classical in general and I recently discovered Chopin’s Mazurkas. I love listening to them and I’ve been archiving composers and my favorite pieces of them. The thing is, the opus numbers and Nos. of the pieces are confusing to me. It’ll say Mazurka No. 41 but also Mazurka No. 3. Some different pieces also share opus numbers which I was under the impression were individual to different pieces. There’s probably an easy answer to this so please bear with my ignorance.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are at least 59 altogether, and they were published in small groups with opus numbers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazurkas_(Chopin)


----------

